# Collar Rub



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What information do you guys and gals have on collar rub. Do some dogs normally get it or only in certain circumstances? What are some ways to prevent it or help it heal once it happens?

Twi's collar rubbed some of her fur off( A tiny bit on the bottom of her neck). She has no sores. I decided to put some fleece around her collar and now she only gets to wear it if she's going outside or going on a walk.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Keno and Uno use to get this, I found that just leaving the collar or whatever is rubbing them off untill it's really needed. I hope that is some sort of help. :S


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks. I just figured I'd gather some info since I didn't find to much online.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

You're welcome, always glad to try and help out in any way I can.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aimee, you can also apply some bag balm (you can find it in the pet department at WalMart).. it comes in a little square tin can, green in color. This will help the collar rub, while leaving the collar off, of course, and is also useful for little scars or scabs that they tend to build up like on their elbows and knees from laying down. I always left my dogs' collars off when they were inside, and put them on before going out. I hope that helps you out some! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Washing the area with warm water, and an anti-bacterial soap will help prevent/lower any chance of infection, or you could use an anti-baterial cream, if it becomes worst.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Aimee, you can also apply some bag balm (you can find it in the pet department at WalMart).. it comes in a little square tin can, green in color. This will help the collar rub, while leaving the collar off, of course, and is also useful for little scars or scabs that they tend to build up like on their elbows and knees from laying down. I always left my dogs' collars off when they were inside, and put them on before going out. I hope that helps you out some! Good luck and keep us posted.


Dude bag balm is the shiz. I love that stuff and I use it for a ton of stuff. Honestly it works better on tattoos than anything else you can buy. I put that stuff on all my tats and I always heal completely within 4-5 days. I use it religiously in on the boys when ever they hurt themselves. :woof::woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Neela used to get it all the time, when i used a regular fabric collar... she wears a seat belt material collar from stillwater, and/or a leather one. Since Twi doesn't have any irritation other than missing hair, I'd slap some Nustock on her neck and she'll be as good as new. If were to be irriation, I give cephalexin for 2x a day for 2 weeks, in conjunction with nustock.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oooh I'll have to try all that stuff. lol. How long do you think till her fur grows back? I figured it should be back by July, but if not then I won't be taking her to the show. Then people would see her naked peachy spot. lol.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

What type of collar are you using? Nylon has a way of rubbing the hair off, I prefer Leather collar to leave on or a choker chain (I put on that fits the dog not just any size and I put a clip in the rings (together) to it can not choke the dog if getting caught on something.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I am using nylon I believe. It's from petsmart, but I sewed some fleece over it now. A couple of layers.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nismo gets little collar rub spots under his armpits when he wears his collar.
And His fur kind gets little teensy bald spots, so we just use it as little as possible, and his fur grows back really quickly. Idk if its the fish oil he gets everyday or what but he never has it for too long. 
So maybe the fish oil will speed up the hair growth so she can be in her show??


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

great info guys, i was wondering about this myself


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> a choker chain (I put on that fits the dog not just any size and I put a clip in the rings (together) to it can not choke the dog if getting caught on something.


:goodpost:Thats a great idea. I love the "naked" look of a choke with still having a collar to grab if needed, but don't like having one left on due to the risk of it getting caught.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You'll notice hair regrowth from Nustock within just a few days. Youre supposed to use the gnarly stuff like 3 times... once every three days. I've never had to do more than two applications.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I huge problem with a few of my dogs and collars. The buckle rubs the neck raw and in my house I have to have collars on in case of a yard accident I have to be able to grab them. I have found that any collar I used even if it was light weight the buckle would rub them raw. I went to martingale collars from Premier and that works for all the dogs that had issues and with no buckle it works great. I have tried cotton, leather, and I had a seat belt collar from still water and nothing worked except this for Tempest and Justice. Hope it helps and you should be able to find them at a local pet store or you can order them for cheap online.
I also use nustock to regrow hair and it works great!
Other Collars/Leashes and Harness Products - Premier Pet


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Lisa

Not to step on your toes luv but I have seen so many martingales break, believe me I love them to death for training. but I have seen dogs break them due to not a good quality of chain or bad welds. The ones at PetSmart are GARBAGE 
I am not a fan of the all nylon ones for training but for what you are speaking about I believe they would work great.

I still like how I have my choker chains when my dogs are in the kennel or in there kennels. Easy handle to grab, no hair loss, and I make sure they are a good fit so they do not slip ...










All different and good advice


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Slip chains are deadly (I know you dead ring them but still), rub hair (love you too), stain the dog black, and still rub the neck with the metal. Also the metal can cause irritation just like a buckle. I guess it is all personal preference. The premier collars are made well and I have used them in agitation work and I have never had a premier collar break. Your right the ones at petsmart are crap and I have never seen petsmart carry premier collars I have only found them in smaller local shops. The premier collars do not have any chain ( the chains are weak and break) on them and are well made.

I use martingales on several of my dogs in Obedience, The ones that are soft enough for a soft collar but still need a little correction. again it is personal preference but I wouldn't worry about a premier collar breaking and I think Deb is talking about the cheap martingales you can get at petsmart and I agree they are CRAP. I have several dogs using them now and it fixed my collar issues and I have never had one break and I have used them for years and even in Schutzhund.


----------

